# Tuttle Taking a Shuttle



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Word on the street is that Utah's highly recruited 4 star QB Jack Tuttle wants to transfer.

So much for the idea that with the offensive coordinator and the "new" offense, Mr. Tuttle was going to be the next best thing to a bagel shmear.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The ironic thing is that this news comes right at the same time news is swirling that Utah may be getting another 4-star QB recruit out of southern California. That same recruit was supposed to be in town this weekend. It makes me wonder if Tuttle knows that this recruit is coming and his opportunities to play are dwindling especially considering he was beat out by both Huntley and Shelley (Tuttle is currently third on the depth chart).


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> The ironic thing is that this news comes right at the same time news is swirling that Utah may be getting another 4-star QB recruit out of southern California. That same recruit was supposed to be in town this weekend. It makes me wonder if Tuttle knows that this recruit is coming and his opportunities to play are dwindling especially considering he was beat out by both Huntley and Shelley (Tuttle is currently third on the depth chart).


I heard the 4 star was just doing the normal campus visit that most recruits do. Maybe Tuttle feels a little shafted that they are still recruiting QBs. Maybe he isn't as good as was touted.

Maybe the new 4 star is deciding between USC and Utah and the winner of the game will get the nod???

Or their could be other problems. This Tuttle kid was so high on Utah and maybe he just picked too early. It's happened to other recruits.

Maybe Whittingham asked him to switch to defense?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Or, like a lot of true freshmen, his expectations were not based on realism. Too often, true freshmen are so used to being the superstar--the best player on every team they have played on--that when they get to college and don't play immediately, they look to leave. The same scenario plays out virtually every year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

As W2U said, this is not uncommon at all. We don't see it a lot in this state because we don't normally get those kinds of recruits at any of our programs. However, BYU has lost two highly rated QB recruits to transfers because they saw their playing time chances slimming. Ben Olson and Jake Heaps did the same thing. Neither panned out at their future destinations. 

Without knowing the details, I don't want to jump too hard on a kid. My guess is he sees the writing on the wall. Coach Whitt has been very open that he prefers the QB run game to be a part of the offense. Tuttle is sitting behind two dual threat QBs on the roster currently, and that week they were bringing in the #2 rated dual threat QB in the country, who lists Utah on his short list of destinations. 

Hope all works out for Tuttle. He's just a kid, I'm not going to beat him up too much, especially when I don't know the details.


----------

